# Aeonid Thiel....where is he?(some spoilers)



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

After reading unremembered empire and finding out that the "thiel" in the book was an alpha legion spy, it left me wondering, where is the real thiel?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

That...........is a very good question. I honestly have it on my list to read after I finish the Caiaphas Cain novel (still 100 to go and it's an epic Tyranid Slaughter). Could you site where they mention about that....the book/Alpha Legion?


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

emporershand89 said:


> That...........is a very good question. I honestly have it on my list to read after I finish the Caiaphas Cain novel (still 100 to go and it's an epic Tyranid Slaughter). Could you site where they mention about that....the book/Alpha Legion?


Will site as soon as I am home. Do you want a brief quote also?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I assume he's still about somewhere in Ultramar, probably still on Calth, Guilliman certainly still believed him to be fighting the Underworld War there. A few people think he's dead, due to the infiltrators taking on his identity, but I doubt it. He's too much of an established character in _Know No Fear_ and his own short _Censure_ to have been killed off as easily as that. That and the infiltrator posing as him wasn't carrying the exotic sword Guilliman had loaned Thiel at Calth, nor did he even know what type of sword it was, in fact he didn't even seem to know what Guilliman was talking about.

This all happens in chapter 5 of _Unremembered Empire_.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Garviel loken. said:


> Do you want a brief quote also?


If you could that'd be great. I plan to read it but I'm curious as it doesn't look that good and need to prioritize it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

A brief quote on what? The event takes up a large part of two chapters.


----------



## Valerian Lokus (May 5, 2017)

We have the confirmation that Thiel is alive and still fighting the traitors after Calth and the Alpha Legion assassination attempt on Guilliman because he is in the novel "Deathfire" (just to close this thread in a clean Ultramarine way  )


----------

